# Bandsaw Blade Speeds



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I just got a 14" Rikon bandsaw (the deluxe model with 1.5 HP). The machine runs two blade speeds, one at about 1500 ft/min and another at close to 3000 ft/min.

I probably will never use it to cut metal. What function are the two speeds for cutting wood? I will probably use this saw for a lot of resawing. Should I have it on the slower or faster setting?

Thanks in advance, -SW


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If your not going to cut metal then use the 2950ft per minute speed. The 1445 speed is for metal.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Metal cutting blades are very different than those for wood. It's rare that blade speed for metal would be higher than 300FPM.

For woodcutting, speed ranges vary from 700FPM to 2000FPM depending on the blade width, tooth configuration and stock being cut. Speeds higher than that require a safe feed rate.









 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The 3000 RPM high speed is for normal bandsaw work, scrolling, straight cutting, the 1500 RPM low speed is for resawing, metal speeds would be much less, under 300RPMs in most cases.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Well I'll be darned*



Hammer1 said:


> The 3000 RPM high speed is for normal bandsaw work, scrolling, straight cutting, *the 1500 RPM low speed is for resawing,* metal speeds would be much less, under 300RPMs in most cases.


This is the first I've heard that. I've resawn quite a bit of wood in my day and never thought of using the slower speeds on any of my saws. Would that be because of using a wider blade? heat build up? other.... I get good results on the high speed, so I wonder what to expect from the slower speed. Can you provide any additional info or a link to explain the benefits or the reasons?
Thanx.  bill


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The Rikon saw is a bit unique in that it offers two speeds, most wood cutting bandsaws are one speed. The Rikon manual says the lower speed is for resawing and non ferrous metals. Slower speed, less heat, better chip clearance.
www.[B]wood[/B]shoptips.com/tips/011303/011303pt1.pdf


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I own a metal cutting band saw that will cut steel and it runs very very slow. The 14" Ricon is advertised as having just two speeds, 2950 for general use and 1445 for non-ferrous metal cutting, meaning soft metals like aluminum. The saw is not made for cutting steel so it doesn't need a slower speed. Personally I've never given it much thought about feet per minute. Every woodworking bandsaw I've ever used has only run at one speed in about the 2500 ft/min range where I have done both general use and resaw with them. Occasional I will cut aluminum on my bandsaw and since the blades are made for wood it dulls the blade but cuts fine. I could purchase a bi-metal for my saw but I don't cut that much aluminum. I usually just put a old blade on the saw.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Hammer1 said:


> The Rikon saw is a bit unique in that it offers two speeds, most wood cutting bandsaws are one speed.


I do not know about most, but I am on my second Grizzly bandsaw and this and the earlier one both had two speeds. It is merely having pulleys with two diameters.

I never change the speed even though I could.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

When you cut wood, it is recommended to run your saw in a 2000-3000 sfpm speed rate. You don’t need to go down that range because as you’ve said, you don’t use the saw for cutting metals. Although running your saw at 1500 sfpm for resawing may work. Best thing to do is try resawing scrap wood by the 1500 sfpm and the 3000 sfpm and compare results.


----------

